# Great deal on ZP and while ordering, I had to get them this...



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

NaturalK9Supplies has another 15% off deal and ZP is also on sale (17%). 
I got 2, 2.2lb. bags for $54 (including shipping, minus the 15% and the sale price). 
I can get it on the ground for $34/bag including tax (and I have to drive to go get it), so this deal saved me about $7/bag!

Of course before checking out, I threw in some S&C chicken kisses and this...

Kyjen Hide a Squirrel

If I can wait it will be their Easter gift!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Awesome deal! That is one of Brody's favorite toys!! Your girls will love it!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the link Karen, that is a great deal! 
I cant decide whether I should get the 11lb or a couple of the 2.2 lb bags though....theyve tried ZP and like it, but Im worried b/c some people have said that ZP has been too rich to feed their dogs without giving them diarrhea that maybe they wont be able to eat it. How long does the 2.2 bag last you? I think we would go through about the same amount as youre feeding two puppies.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I forgot to add the code! 

STP15. Expires Monday 3/21


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Reese and Miley said:


> Thanks for sharing the link Karen, that is a great deal!
> I cant decide whether I should get the 11lb or a couple of the 2.2 lb bags though....theyve tried ZP and like it, but Im worried b/c some people have said that ZP has been too rich to feed their dogs without giving them diarrhea that maybe they wont be able to eat it. How long does the 2.2 bag last you? I think we would go through about the same amount as youre feeding two puppies.


Oh, I am the wrong one to ask on how long a bag will last. I just got both girls on it in the last couple of days. Ruby has been on it a few weeks. I just do not know yet. 
The bag says that my 2.2 lb. bag is:
23 portions for an 11 lb. dog
11.5 portions for a 22 lb. dog

Since I only have 6 total pounds of dog (haha!), I should be able to get close to 40 portions. However, since they are puppies and I am feeding them double, I'd guess that I am only getting 20. 
Oh, I do not know. Thank goodness at work I have several people who help me with math and budgeting...haha!

MANY others here can tell you better what to expect. They have been using tis for years compared to my newness. 

ZP as seriously firmed up stools in this household and since I have one who has had soft stools from the get go, that is remarkable. My worry is that their stools are getting too hard.

Do you have some? I'd be happy to send a ziploc bag of some for you to try if you'd like. PM me if so. I also have a GREAT new breeder in our area and I have been meaning to share her link in case you are interested since we discussed this before. 

We took the last of the kibble to the shelter this morning. One is fine on it, one cannot have it at all-it appears no matter the brand and quality. So, it is ZP for both. I just figured that the 2.2 lb. bags would stay fresher since ZP does not recommend refrigerating nor freezing.


----------



## Sarahboo (Jan 8, 2011)

Romi loves his hide a squirrel too


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I am so glad that Brody and Romi love theirs! 
I am likely to be more excited about it than the girls will be! haha!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Reese and Miley said:


> Thanks for sharing the link Karen, that is a great deal!
> I cant decide whether I should get the 11lb or a couple of the 2.2 lb bags though....theyve tried ZP and like it, but Im worried b/c some people have said that ZP has been too rich to feed their dogs without giving them diarrhea that maybe they wont be able to eat it. How long does the 2.2 bag last you? I think we would go through about the same amount as youre feeding two puppies.


5 2.2 lb bags = 1 11 lb bag, = $105.00

1 11 lb bag = $111.00

That's including shipping...and on the lamb flavor.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

(well that's with shipping to where I live, it might vary slightly)...but to me it would make sense to get the smaller sealed bags in this case!


----------



## ProudChiDad (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I feed ZP but my specialty pet store always has it the cheapest ($99 for the 11lb bag) but once you throw in tax and driving this works out to be about the same or slightly cheaper. The S&C freeze dried and some of the treats (carnivore crunch) are priced way better than I can find anywhere else though. Looks like I an gonna make a nice sized order order...


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

jesuschick said:


> Oh, I am the wrong one to ask on how long a bag will last. I just got both girls on it in the last couple of days. Ruby has been on it a few weeks. I just do not know yet.
> The bag says that my 2.2 lb. bag is:
> 23 portions for an 11 lb. dog
> 11.5 portions for a 22 lb. dog
> ...


20 meals or 20 days worth of portions? If its meals thats going to go FAST! Let me know how long it ends up lasting you, I think even though I have three Im feeding only one puppy, so we would use about the same. I just dont want to switch them over to it completely if its going to end up being to expensive for us, although I actually think if we got the 11 lb bag it would be a little less money than Orijen-especially at that price! We still have quite a bit of Orijen left so I have time to decide 
Thank you for offering us a sample, but ZP did send us some to try and they LOVE it, but Ive only given it as treats and have noticed loose stools after so Im a little nervous theyd have a constant upset tummy if they were eating it at most meals. I think the only way to know is to try it and see, we have Stella and Chewys as well to add to the mix, I should probably just jump in and try it.

Oooo, please do PM me the breeders info, I love checking out new ones, especially when theyre close!


----------

